# Where to buy wood.



## Hino (2 Apr 2021)

Hi, new to UKWorkshop. I'm getting back into woodwork and have limited power tools (no planner thicknesses or table saw etc). I live in Gloucestershire. Does anyone know where there is a decent lumber yard in the area where i could buy different sized planed blanks - for not extortionate prices?
cheers all.


----------



## LBCarpentry (4 Apr 2021)

Hales in drybrook?


----------



## gog64 (4 Apr 2021)

Not sure Hale’s do turning blanks? If you’re willing to travel a bit, Wentworth usually have a good selection of blanks. If I remember right, Toolite in Mitcheldean had a few blanks, but it’s not something they specialise in.

...sorry, should have read your question properly, I just assumed turning from “blanks”. If you are after slabs, wentworth are still the best if you want to browse. If you want oak, Whitney Sawmills are reliable in my experience (I only buy sawn, they may supply PAR). Most general timber places will have PAR stock. Have you tried Griggs in the Bristol road? They have quite a bit that you can choose from. Stored outside in open sided shelters though, so bear that in mind.


----------



## topchippyles (4 Apr 2021)

Hino said:


> Hi, new to UKWorkshop. I'm getting back into woodwork and have limited power tools (no planner thicknesses or table saw etc). I live in Gloucestershire. Does anyone know where there is a decent lumber yard in the area where i could buy different sized planed blanks - for not extortionate prices?
> cheers all.


What is it your after as i have a nice stock there and timber can be cut to size and machined but you would need to collect. About an hour i should think from you


----------



## pidgeonpost (5 Apr 2021)

As @gog64 says, Toolite usually have a few blanks, though not a vast selection.

Have you tried contacting the Forest of Dean Woodturners Association? 

You could also try Paul Hannaby in Drybrook. He was a very helpful chap when I did a bit of turning.


----------



## Hino (5 Apr 2021)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I should have said, its machined wood (not turning blanks) i am after. Or places that will do pre-planed wood to cutting list specs.
I'll take a look at the suggestions so far.


----------



## Hino (5 Apr 2021)

topchippyles said:


> What is it your after as i have a nice stock there and timber can be cut to size and machined but you would need to collect. About an hour i should think from you


Cheers. I was after this cutting list in Oak. What sort of price woud it be? Where are you based?


----------



## Yojevol (5 Apr 2021)

I've recently come across this this guy although I haven't used him yet. A friend has purchased from him and has given good reports. He is only contactable by phone but he is located north of Bishops Cleeve.
I see from your cutting list that your thicknesses are quite small, 6-18mm and would need to come from 1" as sawn, so a lot of wastage to be paid for.
There's also Williams at Frampton-on-Severn for sawn timber. Jim Hannis at his saw mill at Cranham could probably meet your needs at a reasonable price.
If you buy sawn oak I may be able to help with planing/thicknessing if you fancy a trip to Tewkesbury
Brian


----------



## Coyote (5 Apr 2021)

Nicks in Gloucester if you are near the city. They will cut to your list. Probably need to give them a call in advance for oak.


----------



## pidgeonpost (5 Apr 2021)

I came across this bloke in Facebook Marketplace.
Marketplace
Haven't used him, but might be worth a try.
In the past I've found small quantities and small sizes on eBay. Yes, you're buying unseen and may have to pay carriage, but the last time I was stuck for a small qty of oak eBay came up trumps.
Jim Hannis at Cranham is a good chap - known him for years.


----------



## LBCarpentry (5 Apr 2021)

Lathams will do you a cut list also but you’ll pay for it


----------



## Hino (5 Apr 2021)

Thanks all for your help. Lots of good leads.


----------

